# New Hunting Rifle



## mountainstreams (Mar 23, 2010)

I finally got enough extra money a few weeks ago to get me my first real hunting rifle. Considering my budget I decided to go with a Stevens Model 200 in a .270Win. I've been going shooting about twice a week to prepare for my hunt, I've got her sighted in and think I'm doing a pretty good job shooting it. What does everyone think, does anyone own one? Whats your opinion? I've read that it uses the same parts from the Savage Model 10, and 110 (stocks, triggers, etc.)
I haven't done anything to it yet, I plan on putting in a Timney trigger, and giving it a bedding job.
[attachment=4:36i0dwxi]DSC06882.jpg[/attachment:36i0dwxi]
[attachment=3:36i0dwxi]DSC06883.jpg[/attachment:36i0dwxi]
I put a Nikon Buckmasters 3-9x40 scope on
[attachment=2:36i0dwxi]DSC06884.jpg[/attachment:36i0dwxi]
[attachment=1:36i0dwxi]DSC06881.jpg[/attachment:36i0dwxi]
This is the results from yesterdays range visit, this is some of the best shooting I've ever done. (100yds, the three shots grouped are in a .562" group)
[attachment=0:36i0dwxi]DSC06886.jpg[/attachment:36i0dwxi]
Hornady's Superformance 140Gr. SST


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock: 

I dont see a need for a trigger or bed job! nice shootin!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Geeze, I'd leave it alone.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Congrats on your new rifle! Looks like its shooting well for you.

Before you go buy a new trigger, try just having a trigger job done to it. I bought a Rifle Basix trigger for one of my rifles and after I had it installed, my gunsmith said something to the effect of "why'd you go spend all that money? I could have given you just as good of a trigger job for half the price!" So the next time I wanted a better trigger, he just tuned the factory trigger and it shot every bit as good as the Rifle Basix trigger that I spent a wad of cash on.

But honestly, it looks like you are shooting quite well and may not even need to bother with a trigger job.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

If it aint broke, don't fix it. It don't look broke to me! :lol:


----------



## mountainstreams (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm very pleased with the way My rifle is shooting, I really would like a lighter trigger, My trigger pull is about 9#'s. I'm worried about shooting out in the field at an animal, I won't be thinking to pull on the trigger nice and easy, like I can on the bench.

Bax what gunsmith are you taking your rifles to? I wouldn't mind having a gunsmith tune (lighten) the trigger, especially if its cheaper.

Does anyone else have a gunsmith they would recommend? preferable in the Salt Lake valley 
Thanks for any info


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

9 POUNDS!! :shock: 
Dang that's a heavy pull! I adjust all my own triggers. It's not that hard to do. Look on the net for instruction. If you don't feel comfortable doing it then definately don't do it. 
I don't know much about Stevens rifles but by the looks of your groups I better start looking into them. Good shooting too. That gun didn't do it by itself.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Stevens is a part of the Savage Company. And they are top notch in accuracy. Youll love the gun for many years. Good luck on the hunt. 8)


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

DO NOT bed the action. Like others have said "if it ain't broke, don't fix it". As far as the trigger goes, that's something that needs help. Either a trigger job or a custom trigger should fix you up.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree with pretty well everything that everyone else has already said so I won't echo it again. I will say however that your comment; "I'm worried about shooting out in the field at an animal, I won't be thinking to pull on the trigger nice and easy, like I can on the bench." can not be fixed by lightening the trigger. It doesn't matter if you have a 9# trigger or a 2oz trigger, you have to pull it right in order to maintain accuracy. That is a very good group and IMO you ought to just stick with what you have and spend the $$ on more bullets to shoot. Try shooting at 2 and 300 yds to see how you do there. If you can keep those 1moa groups going to 300, then you can keep extending your ranges and make shooting at a range even more fun.

For hunting, I much prefer a heavy trigger if only for safety's sake. It is hard to accidentally pull a 9# trigger, even with gloves on.


----------

